# Which is Best UPS for 30min Backup



## nawaz123 (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to buy a good UPS which should long lost for atleast 30min.
Please give ur suggestions

My PC configuration is:

Pentium 1.5Ghz
Motherbaord Intel D845WN
300W SMPS
TV tunercard(mercury)
Graphics card Geforce 2MX(Tv-out)
Lan card connected(PCI one)
Modem
15" Monitor
DVD writer and CD writer.


I also wish digit would have reviewed some UPS this time. They did't reviewed UPS till yet in there mag(Digit).

Please suggest one UPS..


----------



## saiaspire (Mar 15, 2006)

Go for APC , ALWAYS THE BEST!


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 15, 2006)

saiaspire said:
			
		

> Go for APC , ALWAYS THE BEST!



Which is the model that suits my need from APC


----------



## ashnik (Mar 16, 2006)

don't go for APC, they r best in terms of quality but too much high in price.
For 15 min backup go for APC Backup ES 500 VA or Powercom 600 VA both 2100 in Mumbai.
If u want higher Powercom BNT1000KP 1KVA for 4300 bucks in Mumbai
I have done a lot research on UPS in Mumbai coz i am gonna buy Powercom 1kva in few days


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 16, 2006)

At least buy 1KVA UPS 500/600 VA will not help u. My APC gives me a backup of 12 to 15 min.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

try double battery microtek 800 va, i'm usin it and get abt 30 min backup rs.2500


----------



## manmay (Mar 16, 2006)

i get a back up of 25-30 mins from my apc 500 va.
i got it for 2300 bucks here in surat .
2 yr warranty onsite.
my config is even more consuming than his.
17'' monitor. lg 
amd 64 3000+ 939 pin.
512 mb ddr.
dvd rom. dvd writer.
fdd.
mobo is msi rs480m2 il.

i get a stable 25 mins back up minimum. so i think witha 15 '' monitor u shoulf get atleast 30 mins.
and man value for money and service is mindblowing  for apc.


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 16, 2006)

Today I went to ask UPS rates. I went one shop wherein he told me to buy microtek. Bcos it is cheap compare to APC. I asked the rate for 
APC 1KVA=7150/-
Microtek 800VA=2760/-

Then let me again search for other make. Then I found powersafe 1KVAEco=4250/-incl tax..

I don't know how good it is. But even this one is 2batt each 12V/7Ah(CBS made)..

Give some time to charge fully for testing this UPS.

I will review tomarrow for u guys.

Becos digit will not review most of the things that we need like UPS, MP3 player latest ones, RAM, Harddisk...

I believe they will do this time....


----------



## manmay (Mar 16, 2006)

i dont think domestic users would need ups of 1 kva rating unless u stay in a place with lots of power cuts.

ups also prevent the voltage spikes from reaching your equipment. where i live it is a necessity. if u dont use a stabilizer or a good quality ups u can end up frying up your mobo.


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is a Review Of Powersafe 1000VAECO.

I charged the ups without using it for anything.

After that I have connected my UPS it lost me for of about 27min with 15inch moniton samtron 56v and 

My CPU(for config see above)

It lost me for of about 26min..

I was expecting for 45min+

It didn't lost that much..

So, I called the service person. He told me to use normally for 2days then I should check he told.

Actually according to him it should give 50min for 1PC.(But what kind...no iDEAAA)

So, I just see for 2days I will let u know..

CHEERS>


----------



## manmay (Mar 17, 2006)

at my place i have 2 pcs almost same config....both having 17'' monitor one lg and other samsung...both having apc 500 va ups. both of them give us atleast 25 mins backup....we charge them normally....ie while keeping them connected to the pcs....


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 18, 2006)

500VA CANNOT GIVE FOR 20MIN BACKUP. THAT TO IT WON'T GIVE BACKUP FOR WITH 17' MONITOR.

U R LYING TO ME.


CHECK THE CAMPARISION TEST

*www.powersafeups.com/comparisonchart.htm

EVEN I HAVE APC 500 AVR PRO BUT IT GIVES 5min backup if connect my monitor.

KEEP RESEARCHING. ASK THE EXPERTS>>


----------



## manmay (Mar 18, 2006)

suit ur self .... there is no toher way to make u  believe...and ...i dont care if u dont believe...

there must be something seriously wrong with ur ups...becoz i know i'm not lying...


----------



## ashnik (Mar 18, 2006)

hey manmay, did u get the 20+ min backup on APC 500 with monitor off? WAs ur pc idle for that time? I guess yes.


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 19, 2006)

manmay said:
			
		

> suit ur self .... there is no toher way to make u  believe...and ...i dont care if u dont believe...
> 
> there must be something seriously wrong with ur ups...becoz i know i'm not lying...




I think u have connected all.

But u might have kept in standby mode...CPU   


Monitor connected to the ups but front switch is off.

SO it is giving 20+ backup is it???


----------



## aadipa (Mar 19, 2006)

VA ratings are the maximum load the UPS can take. The backup time depends on the battery backup and not on the VA ratings. Hope this solves the confusion why less VA are giving longer backups.


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 19, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> VA ratings are the maximum load the UPS can take. The backup time depends on the battery backup and not on the VA ratings. Hope this solves the confusion why less VA are giving longer backups.



So, according to u. If u charge 500VA or anything for 2days it gives same backup.

VA will not count..

I think VA is backup load with which it could handle that much of load.

VA counts. Even charging a UPS counts but limit is restrcited by VA..

You got it bro..


----------



## manmay (Mar 20, 2006)

dude i'm quite computer literate ....enuf to know what is standby mode and hibernation.....and other stuff....what do u take me for.....

for your imformation......the back up time provide by my ups WHEN THE MONITOR IS KEPT SWITCHED OFF is 1hr 05 mins.
25 mins of backup that i hav mentioned previously is buck up time when the monitor and cpu are working in normal state....I.E. SWITCHED ON.

apc is reputed for its quality of battery. and if u notice the battery size is also > than other company similar rating ups.

2 such ups are there in my home.
and 3 other ups hav been bought by my friends under my recomendation and their own real time observation at my palce

i'm using the product and u r trying to show me comparison tests...which contradict my own observation...and i;m not talking abt once in a while  thing. we hav load sheding in surat once a week ie on saturdays...during the after noon hrs....so there hav been numerous obsevations....

@ ashnik.....

no.... 25 mins is the back up provided while watching a movie with head phones on.(i dont hav speakers as of now.) . even while playing a game(nfsmw) if there is load shedding ...i'm able to play the game for atleast 25 mins.
thats why i hav written 25 mins back up time  ATLEAST.

enuf for today.
and pl dont use such language as....
"U R LYING TO ME"

this is a public forum...where u share information.


----------



## aadipa (Mar 20, 2006)

nawaz123 said:
			
		

> aadipa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are getting me wrong. In simple terms,
VA = Number of instruments it can take without failing, the load.
Backup = Capacity of batteries in the the UPS

It is not about how much you charge, because UPS are charged while in use too, so we consider that they are fully charged at time of test.

Now my point is that, a UPS with 500VA may last longer than 1KVA if it has more number of batteries or higher capacity batteries in it.


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 20, 2006)

aadipa said:
			
		

> nawaz123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously 1KVA UPS will have higher capacity batteries than compare to 500VA.

Otherwise you cannot differentiate between the two.

Capacity wise and batterwise 1KVA is much greater than 500VA.


----------



## manmay (Mar 21, 2006)

hey man cant u understand a simple statement
" VA = Number of instruments it can take without failing, the load."

i.e. no of electronic items that can be connected to the ups....without ne prob.

a 500va ups maybe able to provide back up to only 1 monitor and a cpu ...
while a 1000 va or 1kva ups may be able to provide back up to 2 monitors and 2 cpus simultaneous with out ne prob. this is in relation to the totla voltage of the equipment. as the no of equipment increase the totla voltage drop would also increase.
i hope u are getting the meaning.

till now we havent discussed nething abt the Backup time.
now the back up time would depend upon the capacity of battery....in technical terms the amount of  current that the batteries are able to provide for the particular voltage drop.

if u r only going to use the ups only for 1 computer system then it is a waste to buy a 1 kva ups as i hav mentioned before also.

if you are still unable to understand the difference...then drop the subject...it dosent matter....


----------



## rollcage (Mar 22, 2006)

Which 500VA comes with 2 Batteries?


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 23, 2006)

I think microtek


----------



## nikdesign4u (Mar 23, 2006)

microtek sucks in long term


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 23, 2006)

nikdesign4u said:
			
		

> microtek sucks in long term



becos u r using one is it????


----------



## nawaz123 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have powersafe 1kva. working fine


----------

